# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

da meine jetzige Krücke so langsam zu alt wird zum zocken, bin ich gerade dabei mir einen passenden Gaming-PC zusammenzustellen. Da ich aber auch viel Office-Kram sowie Bildbearbeitung und CAD-Programme nutze, sollte es auch dafür passen (aber die Leistung eines Gaming-PCs sollte da schon reichen! ) Leider bin ich, was aktuelle Systeme betrifft nicht wirklich auf dem neuesten Stand und bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Meine gewünschte Konfiguration:

SSD: 128GB
HDD: 3TB
Grafik: max. im Bereich einer GeForce GTX 670
CPU: Intel Core i5
Ram: 8GB DDR3-1600
Tower: BitFenix Shinobi Core schwarz o.ä.
Netzteil: ?
Mainboard: ?
CPU-Kühler: ?
sonstiges: ?

Betriebssystem: keins notwendig, da vorhanden!
Monitor: vorhanden 22" 1680x1050
Max. Kosten: ca. 1000 Euro (gern weniger )

Zusammenbauen möchte ich das Teil möglichst selbst. Ist nicht der erste... 

Welche Komponenten würdet ihr vorschlagen, damit das Ganze gut passt? Schön wäre es, wenn er nicht allzu laut laufen würde.


VG und herzlichen Dank,


Tobi


----------



## KaiTorben (4. Januar 2013)

Willst du OC?


----------



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Nicht zwangsläufig... denke die Leistung eines nicht übertakteten Prozessors sollte für mich reichen...


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Schau mal in meiner Signatur. Da gibt's einen link: Leitfaden-die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden.
Schau dort mal rein, suche dir grob was aus und poste die config hier zum Verbessern.

Ratsam wäre es gleichzeitig den Guide-Informationen zur kaufberatung auszufüllen, den du ebenfalls meiner Signatur entnehmen kannst


----------



## -DarkY- (4. Januar 2013)

Wäre da eine AMD Karte nicht iwie Sinnvoller als ne GTX ? bei der CPU würde ich mal so sagen,ein 3570 ? halt ohne K und so ein B75 Board ?
NT und RAM denke ich ist der Forenstandart angepasst,BQ! E9 480W CM und 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Januar 2013)

Als CPU würde auch ein i5 3470 reichen. Die 300Mhz merkt man kaum.


----------



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Der Leitdfaden ist ganz schick, da werd ich mal genauer reinschauen... vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Meine Info war, dass die AMD Karten weniger Leistung bringen und deutlich lauter sind. Lieg ich da falsch? 3570 klingt gut, hatte ich auch im Auge. Boxed oder nicht ist die Frage, da ich sowieso einen anderen CPU-Kühler haben will!


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. Januar 2013)

Was die Karte angeht, kommt auf den Kühler an. Es gibt laute Nvidia-Modelle aber auch leise AMD-Modelle. das kann man nicht so einfach pauschalisieren. 
Wie gesagt, der i5 3470 reicht auch. ^^
Als Kühler kannst du einen EKL Sella kaufen.


----------



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Und wie siehts von der Leistung her aus? Ich hätt eben gern eine Karte die noch für längere Zeit mithalten kann.


----------



## DarthPflaume (4. Januar 2013)

würe dir ne hd 7950 von gigabyte empfelen falls du in zukunft dir nen größeren monitor kaufst
als ssd ne samsung 840 basic


----------



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Hab mich mal im Leitfaden umgeschaut und find das ganz gut:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) *- Da gibt es günstigere Alternativen... was ist denn der Unterschied zu diesen?*
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) *- Was würden sich denn bei der HD 7950 von Gigabyte für Änderungen an der Gesamtkonfig ergeben?*
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) *- gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte Gehäuse im gleichen Preisrahmen?*
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

-->i5 HighEnd Gaming PC non-oc nVidia GTX670 mit SSD 920€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

*Kann jemand eine 3TB HDD empfehlen?* Oder gibt es etwas, was gegen diese Größe spricht? Verhältnis Preis/GB ist ja bei den 3TB Platten am besten...

Macht eine SSD bei Games etwas aus? Oder ist das nur zur kürzeren Ladezeit bei Programmen von Vorteil?

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Januar 2013)

Die 830 sind mom zu teuer. Nimm eine 840 oder eine Crucial m4. Merkst keinen Unterschied.

CPU, wegen P/L den i5 3470 oder schau Dir mal diese an : Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro

Die 7950 kannst Du einfach in die Konfig übernehmen, keine Änderung, ebenso den Xeon.

Gehäuse würde ich zum Bitfenix Shinobi raten. Das ist deutlich besser als das Asgard Pro.

SSD verkürzt nur die Ladezeiten bei Progs und ein paar Spielen, und natürlich das booten.

3 TB HDD = Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM empfehle ich mom den günstigen Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gritstone (4. Januar 2013)

Klingt sehr interessant der Xeon! Was hat denn die fehlende Grafikeinheit auf dem Prozessor zu bedeuten? Wofür wird die normalerweise benötigt? Die sehr gute Performance im Anwendungsbereich würde mir ebenfalls entgegenkommen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Januar 2013)

Die integrierte Grafikeinheit ist zum Beispiel sinnvoll, falls die Grafikkarte kaputt geht oder so. Dann kann man immer noch weiter Surfen, Office machen und son Kram 
Oder wenn man zum Beispiel später mal die CPU in einen Rechner stecken will, indem absolut nur CPU Leistung gebraucht wird. Dann würde eine Grafikkarte nur den Stromverbrauch deutlich anheben.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Januar 2013)

Die fehlende Grafikeinheit hat gar nix zu bedeuten. Wurde entweder deaktiviert oder ist defekt. Benötigt wird die, wenn Du keine Graka nutzt, sondern die interne. Da Du sowieso eine Graka nutzt, ist das uninteressant. Der Xeon "war" mal ein Geheimtip. Das ist er aber schon länger nicht mehr. Seeehr gute CPU . Der Xeon E3 1245v2 hat auch eine IGPU. Ist aber nicht von Nöten .


----------



## gritstone (5. Januar 2013)

Wie würdet ihr denn das Kühlmanagement angehen? Würdet ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter einsetzen, und wenn ja, wo (im Shinobi)? Vorn, hinten, unten?

Kennt jmd. einen Link zu einem direkten Vergleich der 2 genannten Prozessoren (i5 und xeon)? Würde auch gern die beiden genannten GraKa mal vergleichen, finde aber immer nur Einzeltests.

VG Tobi


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich würde es reichen vorne(rein) und hinten (raus) einen Lüfter zu haben, wenn DU die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich aber auch noch einen im Deckel einbauen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde es reichen vorne(rein) und hinten (raus) einen Lüfter zu haben, wenn DU die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich aber auch noch einen im Deckel einbauen



Und wenns geld reicht, einen im boden der frischluft ansaugt und sie der graka zuspielt (der lüfter im boden ist kein muss)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Und wenns geld reicht, einen im boden der frischluft ansaugt und sie der graka zuspielt (der lüfter im boden ist kein muss)


 
Du meinst, einen im Boden, der ordentlich Staub ins Gehäuse befördert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, einen im Boden, der ordentlich Staub ins Gehäuse befördert?



Dann muss er nicht mehr staubsaugen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab im Shinobi nur den Standart drinne, sehr leise und er kühlt ausreichend... Ich Denk der reicht eigentlich...


----------



## gritstone (5. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich da evtl. mal später rein investieren. Bin jetzt bei folgender Kombi:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220434b332e80d273bca3291dbfec55567ab8ae043ae2

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Überlegungen, die ich vergessen habe? Reicht das Platzangebot auf dem Mainboard für GraKa, etc.? 

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe. Wenn es keine Einwände gibt, werd ich ihn wohl die Tage bei Mindfactory bestellen. In Einzelteilen... zusammenbauen werd ich ihn selber! Bekomme ich die notwendigen Kabel (z.B. SATA zur Festplatte) mitgeliefert?

Gruß,

Tobi


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus 
Du müsstest dir jedoch noch ein SATA KAbel dazu kaufen, da bei dem Mainboard nur zwei dabei sind und Du drei (SSD, Festplatte und Laufwerk) benötigst


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2013)

Nimm doch den normalen Sella EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,.
Baue noch einen zusätzlichen 120er Propeller in das Case ein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

SATA Kabel gibt es auch sehr günstig bei Mindfactory, zum Beispiel hier: 0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb mit


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr geile Zusammenstellung . Im Shinobi ist Platz genug und die Graka passt auch aufs Board .


----------



## gritstone (5. Januar 2013)

> Nimm doch den normalen Sella EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware.



Danke, hab ich doch glatt übersehen!



> Baue noch einen zusätzlichen 120er Propeller in das Case ein.



Irgendwelche Präferenzen? Kommt wahrscheinlich später...



> SATA Kabel gibt es auch sehr günstig bei Mindfactory, zum Beispiel hier: 0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker Gelb mit



Schon eingepackt.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Und eine deutsche Firma .

http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=1034_Noiseblocker~355_120#xf_top


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, die Noiseblocker kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen .
Aber zusammengeschustert werden die Dinger trotzdem beim Reismann .


----------



## gritstone (5. Januar 2013)

Hab den Noiseblocker mal mit rein genommen und werd das ein oder andere Midnightshopping beobachten und dann zuschlagen! 

*Hab noch mal ne Frage zu SSDs:* Die Teile sind nach meiner Information beim Schreiben recht langsam und vertragen es ja auch nicht gut, ständig neu beschrieben zu werden. Macht es dann Sinn, Games von SSD aus auszuführen, wo dann Spielstände etc. wieder auf SSD gespeichert werden? Oder bremse ich das Spiel ggf. mit einem HDD aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Es ist mehr oder weniger egal, ob du das Game auf die SSD oder die HDD installierst.
Klar, das Game wird schneller geladen, aber das sind nur ein paar Sekunden.
Und bevor die SSD verreckt, weil du ständig darauf geschrieben hast, vergehen schon einige Jahre.
Samsung gibt an (meine ich zumindest) bei einem täglichen Schreibvorgang von 40GB, dass die SSD rund 5 Jahre Minimum halten wird.
40GB pro Tag musst du erst mal schaffen. Denn meinst wird ja nur gelesen.


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

Speile starten von einer SSD schon schneller. Das mit dem wiederbeschreiben von SSD ist mittlerweile auch nciht mehr so schlimm. Die LEsegeschwindigkeit bei SSDs ist wichtiger. 
Also m.M.n. loht sich eine SSD schon


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Es gibt eine Samsung 830 256 GB, die hat über 4000 Terra Byte geschrieben  . So schnell schreibst Du die nicht kaputt. Das die 840er etwas langsamer schreibt, wirst Du nicht spüren. Ich persönlich packe meine Spiele alle auf die HDD. Einige Spiele haben auf der SSD verkürzte Ladezeiten. Wer´s braucht ........

Steam sollte auch nicht auf die SSD, weil da schonmal fette Datenmengen zusammenkommen.


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

Hab noch was vergessen. Brauch noch einen aktuellen *Card-Reader*, da mein alter die ganzen neuen und schnellen Karten nicht mehr liest. Könnt ihr irgendwas von den hunderten verfügbaren Teilen empfehlen?


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen. Brauch noch einen aktuellen *Card-Reader*, da mein alter die ganzen neuen und schnellen Karten nicht mehr liest. Könnt ihr irgendwas von den hunderten verfügbaren Teilen empfehlen?


 Ich habe diesen hier. M.M.n reicht der völlig aus


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

Ok... ich werd wohl den hier nehmen, da grad verfügbar bei Mindfactory. Obwohl's mich grad tierisch nervt, dass die bei jeder Warenkorbaktualisierung dieses Service-Level Gold Dingensbummens wieder mit reinschmeissen...   Find das ist kein guter Service!


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

Ja der sollte auch passen  
Wie sieht nun eigneltich deine fertige Konfiguration aus ?


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

> Wie sieht nun eigentlich deine fertige Konfiguration aus?



So!


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Januar 2013)

Sieht in Ordnung aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut, das kannst du so bestellen. 
Gute Konfiguration !
Darauf gibt's ein


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2013)

Schmeiss raus, die Knete !


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

> Sieht in Ordnung aus.





> Gute Konfiguration!



Dank euch! Herzlichen Dank... 



> Schmeiss raus, die Knete!



Wird erledigt!


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

Du hast am Gehäuse Frontpanel USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und am Kartenleser. D.h. Du benötigst zwei USB 3.0 Haeder auf dem Mainboard oder? Das Mainboard von dir besitzt nur einen
Der Rest ist


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

> D.h. Du benötigst zwei USB 3.0 Header auf dem Mainboard oder?



 Da hast du wohl recht... Verdammt, nicht aufgepasst! Dann wohl eher der! Wobei ich dann nicht verstehe, warum der ne USB 3.0 Buchse vorn dran hat?!


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

edit: Beitrag gelöscht, weil Blödsinn!


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Bei ebay das Mainboard gefunden. Ist das ein anderes, oder warum ist es so "billig"?


 Das Miainboard ist bei ebay teurer als z.B. bei MIndfactory ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


----------



## gritstone (6. Januar 2013)

siehe edit


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Ausfallsicherheit der Asus und AsRock Boards aus? Muß wohl (zumindest früher) ein Problem gewesen sein... Habt ihr da in letzter Zeit schlechtere Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Gibts ein paar Alternativen von Gigabyte, Intel, etc., die ihr empfehlen würdet?


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2013)

Früher waren die Asrock Board nicht so dolle aber das hat sich inziwschen sehr gebessert  Mittlerweile sind die Boards von ASUS, Asrock und Gigybate auf einem Qualitätsnivaue


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

> Mittlerweile sind die Boards von ASUS, Asrock und Gigybate auf einem Qualitätsniveau.



Das beruhigt mich...


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

Und nochwas, was mich beschäftigt: Kann es sein, das der Xeon-Prozessor nur mit 1333 MHz RAM was anfangen kann, und nicht mit 1600er? Macht es dann überhaupt sinn 1600er einzubauen?


----------



## merhuett (7. Januar 2013)

Selbst wenn den Unterschied merkste eh nicht zwischen 1333 und 1600


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

> Selbst wenn den Unterschied merkste eh nicht zwischen 1333 und 1600.



Und das heißt nun? Keinen 1600er nehmen, sondern 1333?!


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

Der Performanceunterschied zwischen RAM mit 1333MHz und 1600MHz liegt bei etwa 1-3%. Daher ist es egal, welchen RAM Du nimmst. Nur IGP's profitieren deutlich von schnellerem RAM.

Da 1600er RAM aber kaum teurer ist als einer mit 1333MHz, würde ich den mitnehmen 

Hier ein weiterführender Link zum Thema: Test: Welchen RAM für Intel


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Link... sehr interessant!

Nochmal als kleine Spielerei für mich, da ich gern mehrere Möglichkeiten durchprobieren möchte: falls ich mir die Möglichkeit OC offenhalten möchte, was würdet ihr dann an der jetzigen Konfig (speziell CPU und Mainboard) ändern?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn du übertakten möchtest, musst du bei der CPU den i7 3770K und beim Mainboard würde ich das AsRock Z77 Extreme3 oder das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H nehmen.
Desweiteren brauchst du einen dicken Kühler, wie den Thermalright Macho Rev. A oder den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

Zum Übertakten bräuchtest Du den i7-3770K, ein Z77-Board (z.B. Asrock Z77 Pro3, Pro4 oder Extreme3, je nach gewünschter Ausstattung) und einen besseren Kühler (z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken).


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

Ok, das wäre glaube ich geldmässig nicht drin... 

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 480-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-E9-CM-Modular-80--Gold und dem 500-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold Netzteil? An das modulare muß ich nur die Kable anschließen, die wirklich benötigt werde nehme ich an. Werden die Kabel denn mitgeliefert, oder muß ich die extra kaufen?

Sorry für meine Ahnungslosigkeit...


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

Die Kabel sind beim CM 480 teilweise abnehmbar. Die zugehörigen Kabel sind aber natürlich mit dabei


----------



## gritstone (7. Januar 2013)

> Die Kabel sind beim CM 480 teilweise abnehmbar.



Also weniger Kabelsalat und mehr Platz für ne gute Lüftung... klingt gut!


----------



## target2804 (7. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Also weniger Kabelsalat und mehr Platz für ne gute Lüftung... klingt gut!


 wenn dein gehäuse ein gutes kabelmanagement hast, hast du eh keinen kabelsalat. alles an einem strang zu haben hat halt den vorteil, dass alle kabel bündig hinterm MB verschwinden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Januar 2013)

Jup, denn die PCIe Stecker sind meistens relativ weit Richtung linke Seitenwand am Netzteil positioniert.
Wenn einen die Kabel stören, muss halt eine gemoddete Midplate her


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn eine Midplate? 

Sind die Komponenten alle Windows 8 geeignet, oder ist das Betriebssystem wurscht?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Ob Windows 7 oder 8 ist Geschmackssache.

Wenn Du einen alten XP- oder Vista-Key hast, kannst Du für 30€ auf Windows 8 Pro upgraden.

Ansonsten gibt es Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit günstig auf amazon.de: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Da ich als Student MSDNAA nutzen kann stellt sich mir die Frage nach einem Kauf eh nicht!  Es ging mir nur um die Kompatibilität der Komponenten (Treiber für Win8, usw.).


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist alles kompatibel


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke!

Nochmal zum Netzteil: Also wäre ein nicht-modulares auch nicht schlimm, da das Gehäuse ja eh ein schnuckliges Kabelmanagement besitzt? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Habt ihr eine gute Alternative für den Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB RAM? Der ist grad ausverkauft bei Mindfactory und scheint so bald auch nicht zu kommen.  Außerdem würde ich doch gern auf 16 gb hoch (4x4).

Danke vielmals!


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Januar 2013)

Natürlich ist ein modulares Netzteil kein Pflicht erleichtert aber die Montage. 
Und als RAM kannst du Avexir Core ( die haben schicke LEDs), Corsair Vengeance LP, G.Skill Ares, Kingston HyperX blu etc. nehmen.
Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass der RAM eine Maximalspannung von 1,5V hat.


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Muss es ein LP RAM sein, oder haut das mit dem Platz gut hin?

Gut zu wissen, das mit der Maximalspannung!


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Januar 2013)

Also erstmal muss man sagen, dass die Heatspreader eigentlich nichts bringen. Dazu behindern sie große Kühler.
Und das mit der Spannung kommt daher, dass der Speichercontroller bei Ivy bessern mit 1,5V arbeitet


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Findet man irgendwo eine Angabe auf dem Mainboard, was man maximal an GB RAM pro Slot einbauen darf?


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Januar 2013)

Naja, es gibt nur maximal 8GB Module und das sollte jedes Board können. Guck einfach mal auf der Website des Board Herstellers.

Btw welches Board hast du denn?


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Noch kein sinnvolles, aber es soll ja bald das ASRock B75 Pro3 werden...  Da steht bei max. Kapazität der Einzelmodule: 24 GB.

Hat es eigentlich irgendeinen Vor- oder Nachteil, wenn man 2x8 GB statt 4x4 GB einbaut, oder ist das komplett Rille?


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Januar 2013)

Dual Channel ist afaik am besten.  
Aber das ist so ein geringer Unterschied. 
Asus Boards haben angeblich Probleme beim Quad-Channel Betrieb.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Quad Channel gibt es nur beim Sockel 2011 

Unabhängig davon sind 2x8GB aber besser.


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Der hier wird passen, oder?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, der passt. Aber der hier reicht: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Einen Unterschied merkt man nie im Leben, ob CL 10 oder CL9


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, grad umgetauscht! 

Was wäre denn eine Gigabyte Variante, die das ASRock-Board bei Beibehaltung der Konfig ersetzen könnte? Möglichst nicht soo viel teurer! Bin wie gesagt gerade dabei, ein paar Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Januar 2013)

Guckst Du hier : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Oh, schöner Vergleich. Nur noch eines: was hat das Intel H77 und das Intel B75 zu bedeuten? Also, das es der Chipsatz ist, ist klar, aber wo liegen die Unterschiede?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Unterschiede sind z.B. dass der B75 kein SSD Caching (eh total sinnfrei ) kann und nur einen SATA 6Gb/s Anschluss hat:

Sockel 1155


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Ok... also letztlich wurscht, was man da nimmt... so sehr unterscheidet sich die Ausstattung ja auch nicht.

Warum ist eigentlich bei einer ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 durch den Hersteller als Systemanforderung eine erforderliche Spannungsversorgung von 600W für das System angegeben, wenn die Karte unter Volllast gerade einmal 170W zieht? Oder ist mit Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb was anderes gemeint?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Januar 2013)

Die Herstelle von Grakas geben immer höhere Werte an, damit auch die Netzteile für 30€ die Grakas versorgen können


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Jup, der Rechner wird unter Last vielleicht 300 Watt ziehen, da reicht ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil allemal aus 
Dann hat man auch noch genug Reserven für eventuelles Overclocking.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Die Zotac ist aber recht laut


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Zotac ist aber recht laut



Vielleicht will er den lüfer tauschen (die geben doch garantie, nich?). Falls du den cooler nicht tauschen willst, empfiehlt sich die asus gtx 670 dcu2top


----------



## gritstone (8. Januar 2013)

Die Zotac ist jetzt nicht mein primäres Ziel...  Hab sie nur grad bei ebay entdeckt und war da über die leistungsaufnahme in den herstellerangaben gestolpert... Schade, dass sie recht laut ist.   

Beim Neupreis schlagen die 670er leider momentan zu sehr übers Budget. Deswegen hab ich immer mal nach gebrauchten geschaut.

Kühler tauschen geht bei den GraKa? Wo kriegt man denn die reinen Kühlkörper her?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Kühler gibt es von Arctic Cooling oder von EKL. Bei EKL ist es nur der Kühler, da musst du deine eigenen Lüfter draufbasteln. Bei Arctic Cooling sich immer schon Lüfter verbaut, die kann man auch nicht wechseln.


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

Der OC Zusatz an Grafikkarten, bedeutet der, dass die Karte von Werk aus übertaktet läuft, und/oder, dass man da noch selber dran rumspielen kann?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Januar 2013)

Von Werk aus. Du kannst auch die Karten ohne OC im Namen per Software übertakten.


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

Da ich Mitte des Jahres für 6 Monate ins Ausland entschwinde, überlege ich gerade ob es Sinn macht zu warten, bis ich wieder da bin. Wie seht ihr das denn hinsichtlich Preisen und Neuerungen auf die es sich zu warten lohnen könnte?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, würde ich jetzt kaufen. Ansonsten natürlich warten, bis dahin ist Haswell draußen und die HD8xxx und GTX7xx.

Riesige Performancesprünge sind zwar nicht zu erwarten, aber nix genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

> Ansonsten natürlich warten, bis dahin ist Haswell draußen und die HD8xxx und GTX7xx.



Die Frage ist dann natürlich wo der ganze neue Kram preislich liegen wird, bzw. ob sich am "alten" preislich etwas tut, so dass man ein wenig günstiger einkaufen kann.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann natürlich wo der ganze neue Kram preislich liegen wird, bzw. ob sich am "alten" preislich etwas tut, so dass man ein wenig günstiger einkaufen kann.


 Die jetztigen Preise für die IVys werden mit der Veröffentlichung von Haswell wahrscheinlich so bleiben wie sie sind und Haswell wird erst einmal etwas teurer werden (Nur Vermutungen von mir  )


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

> Die jetztigen Preise für die IVys werden mit der Veröffentlichung von Haswell wahrscheinlich so bleiben wie sie sind und Haswell wird erst einmal etwas teurer werden (Nur Vermutungen von mir )



Das würde mich zumindest nicht wundern!  Die neuen GraKa werden dann wohl auch über meinem Budget liegen... Sind dabei Preissprünge (nach unten) bei den jetzigen Moellen zu erwarten, wenn neue Modelle kommen, oder auch eher so wie bei den Prozessoren?


----------



## minicoopers (9. Januar 2013)

Kurz nach dem erscheinen sind die neuen Grakas sehr teuer. Die alte Generation wird bei AMD Grakas vielleicht etwas günstiger.   Bei Nvidia Grakas wird es denke ich mal ähnlich sein wie bei Intel


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, das war schon immer so, dass die Komponenten nicht günstiger werden, wenn sie EOL gehen, v.a. bei Intel.

Aber es gibt schon hin und wieder Schnäppchen, z.B. damals den Phenom II X4 960T oder die HD5850.


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

Gibt es durch die Auswahl der Komponenten auf Geizhals und dann dem Kauf bei Alternate irgendwelche Rabatte? Dachte ich hätte das mal gehört. Ich habe evtl. die Möglichkeit, dort mit 15% Rabatt einzukaufen, so dass sich deren höhere Preise im Vgl. zu Mindfactory nicht so doll auswirken...


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Bei manchen Händlern (z.B. hardwareversand.de oder anobo.de) kann man oft ein paar € sparen, wenn man über geizhals die Sachen zusammensucht. Bei alternate funktioniert das aber nicht. Die sind immer teuer


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm, ich werde das wohl mit der 3TB HDD sein lassen und ne 1TB nehmen. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Da kannst Du die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 oder Seagate Spinpoint F3 1000GB nehmen.


----------



## gritstone (9. Januar 2013)

Thx! Da werde ich die Barracuda nehmen.


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen...

Gibts beim Zusammenbau des PCs eine Reihenfolge, die man beachten sollte? Wie macht ihr das? Baut ihr z.B. die CPU incl. Lüfter außerhalb des Gehäuses aufs Board, oder habt ihr dabei das Mainboard schon drin? Vielen Dank mal wieder an euch. Super, wie schnell hier immer eine Antwort kommt!


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

So sollte man es machen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

How to build a Computer - YouTube


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

Die Anleitung ist super... Danke!

Ich würde gern 2 Bildschirme an die GraKa anschließen. Meine Bildschirme haben aber nur DVI bzw. den ganz alten Bildschirmanschluß, so dass ich wohl einen Adapter HDMI auf VGA nehmen muss (bzw. HDMI auf DVI). Gibt es da Qualitätseinbußen?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2013)

VGA würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, das ist von der Qualität her unterirdisch.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Nix Adapter, direkt ein Kabel nehmen : https://www.google.de/search?q=hdmi...187,d.Yms&fp=4d0caa6ca32217c&biw=1680&bih=936

Solltest keinen Unterschied sehen .


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

> VGA würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, das ist von der Qualität her unterirdisch.



Leider hat mein Zweitbildschirm nur VGA. Den nutze ich aber auch nur als Arbeitsbildschirm, nicht für Games!


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

Zum Einbau der SSD benötige ich noch einen Einbaurahmen, oder? Das Gehäuse hat ja nur 3,5" Schächte.


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Zweitbildschirm nur VGA. Den nutze ich aber auch nur als Arbeitsbildschirm, nicht für Games!


 Das kenne ich. Ich habe es bei mir so gelöst, dass ich diesen Monitor an das Mainbaord angeschlossen habe und somit die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU nutze


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

https://www.google.de/search?q=hdmi...187,d.Yms&fp=4d0caa6ca32217c&biw=1680&bih=936

Das Shinobi hat intern einen 3,5" Schacht mit eine Vorrichtung für 2,5". Brauchst keinen Einbaurahmen. 

Serious rigs require serious hardware. That's why Shinobi is engineered  to handle up to three 5.25" drives or eight 3.5" hard disks. You can  also install a 2.5" SSD with the included adapter. Best of all, Shinobi  can easily accommodate long graphics cards, which means that you can  outfit it with the hardware necessary to eliminate the opposition. 

BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Shinobi

@ Mini

Dann musst Du aber immer im Bios umschalten, oder? Wüsste nicht, das man Graka und IGP gleichzeitig nutzen kann.


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

> @ Mini
> 
> Dann musst Du aber immer im Bios umschalten, oder? Wüsste nicht, das man Graka und IGP gleichzeitig nutzen kann.



Zumal der Xeon keine Grafikeinheit hat... 

Schön, dass das mit dem Shinobi auch ohne zusätzlichen Adapter geht. Hatte ich in der Produktbeschreibung so gar nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, es gibt auch Xeons mit IGP.

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung des VGA Monitors ?


----------



## gritstone (10. Januar 2013)

> Naja, es gibt auch Xeons mit IGP.



Jepp, stimmt, aber der Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 nicht... und der soll ja rein. 



> Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung des VGA Monitors?



1440x900


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn der "nur" zum arbeiten ist, ist das doch .


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Mini
> 
> Dann musst Du aber immer im Bios umschalten, oder? Wüsste nicht, das man Graka und IGP gleichzeitig nutzen kann.


 ICh musste ich BIOS nichts umstellen. ICh habe den Monitor angeschlossen und es hat funktioniert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn der "nur" zum arbeiten ist, ist das doch .



Jup, wenn er vorher auch über VGA angeschlossen war, macht es von der Bildqualität keinen Unterschied ob er jetzt über VGA angeschlossen ist oder ob er früher über VGA angeschlossen war. Bei der Auflösung ist das noch vollstens ok.


----------



## gritstone (12. Januar 2013)

So, das gute Stück wurde heute morgen um 2 Uhr bestellt. Preis lag bei ziemlich genau 950 Euro. Da Midnight-Shopping: ohne Versand. Ich bin gespannt wie das Teil läuft und werde nochmal ne kurze Rückmeldung geben! 

Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligten! Super Sache das Forum...


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

Nadann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## gritstone (12. Januar 2013)

Thx...

Habe vorab noch ne Frage zum Alpenföhn Sella: lohnt es sich, den mit 2 Lüftern zu betreiben? Soll ja nicht der leiseste sein, und so könnte man den Luftdurchsatz noch erhöhen. Wenn man das machen würde, woran müsste man die Lüfter anschließen? Beide PWM? Also, damit die zusammen geregelt werden...


----------



## DrWaikiki (12. Januar 2013)

EIgentlich nicht wirklich ^^. Und zum Anschluss, die müsstest du mit einem Y-Kabel zu einem 4pin-PWM-Anschluss zusammenschließen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Ein 2. Lüfter bringt vielleicht 3 Grad weniger, allerdings steigt dadurch die Lautstärke. Der Sella ist von der Kühlleistung her auch mit einem Lüfter ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## gritstone (15. Januar 2013)

Würde der Macho 120 auch ins System passen (Größe, Kompatibilität)? Hab die Möglichkeit einen sehr günstig zu bekommen!


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2013)

Den kleinen Macho kannst Du selbstverständlich auch nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Januar 2013)

Allerdings ist der Macho 120 zu oversized für eine non-K CPU, ein EKL Sella reicht da vollkommen 
Der schont auch den Geldbeutel


----------



## gritstone (15. Januar 2013)

> Allerdings ist der Macho 120 zu oversized für eine non-K CPU, ein EKL Sella reicht da vollkommen



Das ist schon klar... 



> Der schont auch den Geldbeutel



Geschenke auch...


----------



## gritstone (16. Januar 2013)

Gibt es Programme, die man zur Lüftersteuerung einsetzen sollte? An welchen Anschluß sollte der Lüfter angeschlossen werden? PWM?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Der CPU-Kühlerlüfter ist i.d.R. ein PWM-Lüfter, Gehäuselüfter sind normalerweise 3-pin Lüfter.

Du kannst die im BIOS oder über eine Software (ist beim Board dabei, oder Du nimmst Speedfan) regeln.


----------



## gritstone (21. Januar 2013)

So, das Baby ist zum Großteil zusammengebaut... fehlt nur noch die SSD die morgen kommen sollte. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Kabelmanagement ist super. Wenn ich dagegen meinen alten Rechner sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht!  Montage war unkompliziert. Das modulare NT hilft ebenfalls sehr beim sauberen Verlegen sämtlicher Kabel.

2 kleine Minuspunkte gibt's trotzdem:

1. Die zum Macho 120 dazugelieferte Wärmeleitpaste lässt sich beschissen auftragen. Hab die wieder abgewischt und meine alte Arctic Silver 5 genommen. Ging super.
2. Die Schraubenköpfe des Noiseblocker-Lüfters sind arg winzig... noch einen Zehntel-Millimeter kleiner und sie würden durch die Schraubenlöcher durchrutschen!  Wegen der Länge der Schrauben kann der Lüfter auch nicht als Frontlüfter dienen, da der 3,5" Schacht im Weg ist. Hab also den installierten Gehäuselüfter ausgebaut und als Frontlüfter genommen.

Aber das sind nur minimale Abstriche... der Rest ist super und ich bin auf die Performance gespannt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Januar 2013)

Super, freut mich dass du zufrieden/glücklich bist. Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht den Rechner zu bauen, oder ?


EDIT: Das mit dem Lüfter kann eigentlich nicht sein  Du hast doch das Shinobi, oder ?


----------



## gritstone (21. Januar 2013)

> Hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht den Rechner zu bauen, oder?



Auf jeden Fall... war aber auch echt unkompliziert.


----------



## gritstone (21. Januar 2013)

Ach so, da kann ich gleich nochmal nachfragen: benötige ich den zusätzlichen ATX 12V 2x4 Stecker auf dem Board? Also muss ich den anschließen, bei meinem Prozessor? Oder reicht der normal Board-Stecker (24pin)? Passiert irgendetwas, wenn ich anstecke und er vom System nicht benötigt wird?

Danke...


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2013)

Der große 24pin ist die Boardstromversorgung, der 1 x 4 oder auch 2 x 4 ist die Stromversorgung für die CPU. Die müssen beide dran, sonst geht gar nix  .


----------



## gritstone (21. Januar 2013)

Ok... Danke. Mein Fehler.  Hab ihn eh angesteckt.


----------



## gritstone (22. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal, sichert ihr die Grafikkarte noch irgendwie hinsichtlich des Gewichtes? Letztlich hängt das Teil ja nur durch den PCI Slot und die Verschraubung vorn am Gehäuse. Hinten hängt sie ja nur frei im Raum. Sollte man die dort irgendwie stabilisieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2013)

Meine 3-Slot Asus 7950 hängt auch etwas . Ist nicht weiter schlimm, wenn Du den Rechner nicht stärkeren G-Kräften aussetzt . Kannst Dir auch selbst was basteln. Stückchen Gardinen-/Jalousieplastikstange oder ähnliches. Kann man auch für teuer Geld kaufen : Powercolor Powerjack Flexible High-End VGA-Karte Stütze Retail


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Meine 3-Slot Asus 7950 hängt auch etwas


 
Dicke Dinger hängen öfter mal.


----------



## gritstone (24. Januar 2013)

Kann ich eigentlich die Windows Animation beim Pc-Start noch beschleunigen oder abstellen? Hab das Gefühl, der ist schon längst fertig mit Hochfahren und muss warten, bis die Animation fertig ist...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich die Windows Animation beim Pc-Start noch beschleunigen oder abstellen? Hab das Gefühl, der ist schon längst fertig mit Hochfahren und muss warten, bis die Animation fertig ist...


 
kann man leider nicht abstellen. nervt mich auch immer wieder


----------



## target2804 (24. Januar 2013)

Klar kann man das abstellen, sofern du den blauen "Willkommen" Bildschirm meinst. Gibt für sowas etliche Tools im Internet. Google ist dein Freund


----------



## gritstone (25. Januar 2013)

> Google ist dein Freund.



Jupp, meistens schon. 



> ...sofern du den blauen "Willkommen" Bildschirm meinst.



Nee, den meine ich eben nicht, sondern die Windows-Animation vorher, wo die 4 Kugeln da rum fliegen und das Windows-Logo bilden!


----------



## target2804 (25. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Jupp, meistens schon.
> 
> Nee, den meine ich eben nicht, sondern die Windows-Animation vorher, wo die 4 Kugeln da rum fliegen und das Windows-Logo bilden!



Hmm okay. Wobei es ja genug Leute gibt, die diesen "4-Kugel-Bildschirm" auch modifiziert haben mit eigenen Logos und so. Eventuell sollte da schon was gehen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich die Windows Animation beim Pc-Start noch beschleunigen oder abstellen? Hab das Gefühl, der ist schon längst fertig mit Hochfahren und muss warten, bis die Animation fertig ist...


 
Nein kannst du nicht. Die Animation wechselt auf den Begrüßungsschirm wenn Windows eben so weit geladen ist damit der Begrüßungsschirm starten kann. Da kannst du nichts einstellen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (25. Januar 2013)

Das 4 Kugel Teil kannst abschalten in dem du ohne GUI bootest.

Obs dadurch schneller geht ? Keine ahnung


----------



## gritstone (27. Januar 2013)

> Obs dadurch schneller geht?



Denke ich nicht, da es dann nach der Anmeldung gestartet werden müsste. Und dann ist de Zeit letztlich die gleiche... 

Hab zur Zeit grad das Problem, dass die Plastikabdeckung der Grafikkarte an den Lüftern bei manchen Lüfterdrehzahlen anfängt ziemlich nervig zu vibrieren. Habt ihr das auch schonmal bemerkt? Werd das Teil dann wohl zum Austausch einschicken, da das Geräusch ziemlich nervig ist.  Der Rest vom PC bleibt schön leise...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch sicherlich nur bei hohen Drehzahlen der Fall, oder ? Schleift der Lüfter irgendwie an der Plastikabdeckung des Kühlers ?


----------



## gritstone (27. Januar 2013)

Jepp, ist bei relativ hohen Drehzahlen. Sollte allerdings nicht so sein denk ich...  Ob der schleift kann ich nicht sagen. Davon sieht man zumindest nix!


----------



## gritstone (29. Januar 2013)

Wie bekomm ich denn meine Gehäuselüfter dazu, langsamer zu drehen? Den CPU-Lüfter kann ich übers BIOS über die Spannung steuern lassen, da funktioniert das super. Beim normalen Office-Betrieb ist der CPU-Lüfter aus, bzw. dreht entsprechend langsamer. Bei den Gehäuselüftern tut sich allerdings nix, die drehen immer gleich. Hab ich da irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Januar 2013)

Hast du die Gehäuselüfter am Netzteil angeschlossen oder am Mainboard ? Sie müssen am Mainboard dran sein und dürfen nicht am PWR Fan angeschlossen sein. Denn dann drehen sie immer mit 100%.


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Hab sie am Mainboard.

Kann es sein, dass das bei den 3-Pin-Steckern eh nicht geht? Pin Nr. 4 ist doch für Speed-Control zuständig, oder?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Bei vielen Boards sind 3-pin Lüfter nur an einem 3-pin CHA_FAN Lüfteranschluss regelbar, und PWM Lüfter nur an einem 4-pin CHA_FAN Anschluss.


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Hmm, ok... ich hab keinen 3 Pin Anschluß an meinem Board.


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Was kann ich denn dann tun, um die Dinger zu regeln?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist dann doof. Dann müsstest Du die Lüfter umtauschen und PWM Lüfter kaufen. Oder eine Lüftersteuerung dazu kaufen, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Warum sagt mir das vorher keiner?  Für ne Lüftersteuerung hab ich keinen Platz mehr...


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Kann jemand einen PWM-Lüfter empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Warum sagt mir das vorher keiner?



Naja, wenn ich den Thread so überfliege, war das ein ziemliches Durcheinander, welches Board Du letztendlich nimmst 

PWM Lüfter kannst Du z.B. diese hier nehmen: Produktvergleich 

Dort, wo 140mm Lüfter passen: Produktvergleich


----------



## gritstone (30. Januar 2013)

Da ich meine GraKa sowieso gerade zurückschicke, lass ich mir vielleicht gleich ein oder zwei Gehäselüfter mitschicken bei der Rücksendung (falls die das machen)...


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du die Lüfter weniger als 14 Tage hast, kannst Du sie gleich mit zurückschicken (sofern es nicht die Serienlüfter des Gehäuses sind ).


----------



## gritstone (2. Februar 2013)

Schicken sie natürlich nicht mit... hätte mich auch gewundert.  Sind wohl 2 getrennte Vorgänge, usw. Na ja, bei den Versandkosten werd ich dann wohl woanders bestellen, bzw. in nen Laden gehn! 

Die beiden anderen Lüfter werd ich trotzdem behalten.


----------



## gritstone (2. Februar 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie lange so ne Reklamation bei Mindfactory in etwa in Anspruch nimmt?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn es nur über mindfactory läuft, dürfte es recht schnell gehen. Wenn die Sachen dann aber von mindfactory zum Hersteller geschickt werden (z.B. zur Fehlerprüfung) kann es schon etliche Wochen dauern (v.a. bei Asus ).


----------



## gritstone (6. Februar 2013)

> Wenn es nur über mindfactory läuft, dürfte es recht schnell gehen.



Das ging es tatsächlich... Nach genau 7 Tagen habe ich wieder eine Grafikkarte... scheint aber ein anderes Modell zu sein, obwohl es wieder die Radeon HD 7950 ist. Die alte hatte nur zwei 6-pin Anschlüsse. Die neue hat einen 8pin und einen 6pin. Wie kommt das denn? Hatte ich vorher ein älteres Modell? Zum Lieferumfang der "neuen" Karte gehört auch ein Adapter dazu, der bei der alten nicht dabei war.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm. Das liegt entweder an dem Alter (eventuell gab es verschiedene Versionen) oder der Design-Hersteller hat dem Modell extra noch 75 Watt mehr gegeben, für "Stabilität beim OC"


----------



## gritstone (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, ok. Macht auf jeden Fall einen soliden Eindruck... ich hoffe ja noch darauf, dass mir MF eine Rechnungsnummer schickt, weill das Teil zwar eine Reklamation war, aber ja schließlich auch neu ist. Da könnte ich am aktuellen Angebot mit 2 Games teilnehmen. 

Im Anhang mal noch 2 Bilder, wie das gute Stück jetzt von innen aussieht. Die Bilder sind aufgrund des Lichtmangels nicht soo prall, aber man kann was erkennen. Falls noch jemand Hinweise für ein besseres Kabelmanagement hat, immer her damit. Grafikkarte hängt ein wenig durch, aber das hatten wir ja schon.  Der CPU Kühler sitzt auch etwas schief, aber daran ändert sich auch nach Neuinstallation nix. Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## gritstone (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Schicke Hardware, hast du das mit dem Kabelmanagement nicht etwas besser hinbekommen  ?
Kannst dich ja bei Zeit noch mal damit befassen.


----------



## gritstone (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, na ja, soo schlecht find ich es eigentlich nicht... Beschreib mal genauer, was dir nicht gefällt!

Der Kabelsalat an den Festplatten stört mich etwas, aber lässt sich aufgrund der Einschubrichtung nicht vermeiden. Werde mir allerdinngs die Tage noch ein abgewinkeltes SATA-Kabel für die SSD besorgen. Ansonsten ist im Bereich der Luftströmung eigentlich alles recht frei. Wie gesagt, für Tipps bin ich immer offen. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere ein Bild von seinem Knecht für mich, wo ich mir das mal anschauen könnte...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Ist ja deine Entscheidung 
Eigentlich sind die Kabeldurchführungen neben dem Mainboard dafür gedacht, die Kabel hindurch zu stecken ^^


----------



## gritstone (6. Februar 2013)

> Eigentlich sind die Kabeldurchführungen neben dem Mainboard dafür gedacht, die Kabel hindurch zu stecken.



Da wo das aufgrund der Kabelbiegung möglich war, tun sie das doch?  Bei anderen Kabeln habe ich denen etwas mehr Platz gelassen, damit nicht soviel Druck auf den Steckern ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin heut auf ein Problem gestoßen. Habe im BIOS den S-ATA Controller auf AHCI-Modus umgestellt, um der SSD noch einen Schub zu geben. Wenn ich das tue, schmiert der Rechner aber beim Windows-Start ab (friert kurz ein, bei der Animation vor dem Anmeldebildschirm und startet dann neu). SSD hängt am 6GB-Slot, ebenso wie die 2 TB-Daten-Platte. System ist auf der SSD.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte? Das CD-Laufwerk hängt an einem 3GB-SATA-Port.


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

Ah, es scheint sich wohl um dieses Problem zu handeln, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Normalerweise erkennt das Mainboard die SSD und schaltet automatisch auf AHCI. Eventüll hast Du ja alle SATA Ports auf AHCI geschaltet. Das wird die HDD kaum mögen . Also stell das wieder so ein, wie es war.

Ausserdem solltest Du die HDD an einen 3 GB Port hängen, der 6GB bringt nämlich nix .


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

> Ausserdem solltest Du die HDD an einen 3 GB Port hängen, der 6GB bringt nämlich nix.



Aber schaden tut's auch nix, oder?


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

Warum sollte die HDD ein Problem mit AHCI haben?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Schaden tut es natürlich nicht, wenn die HDD am 6GB-Port hängt.

Einfach die HDD auf AHCI umstellen ist wohl nicht. Da musst Du ein paar Punkte beachten : Windows 7 Nachträglich Von Native-ide Auf Ahci - WinFuture-Forum.de

Festplatte optimieren: AHCI nachträglich installieren

Da sollte erklären, wieso die Karre abschmiert .


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

Ok, hab ich gerade gemacht und es funktioniert!  Danke. Was mich natürlich ärgert, ist, dass ich da nicht schon bei der Systeminstallation dran gedacht habe. 

Ist für die Intel Sachen dieses Intel Rapid Storage Technologie-Dingensbummens das richtige Treiberpaket?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung . Wenn´s läuft und schnell bootet, lass es doch einfach gut sein . Ein bißchen benchen und Memtest mal laufen lassen, ob alles schön ist und fertig. Am wichtigsten ist doch, das der Knecht stabil und mit guten Temperaturen läuft. Frag erstmal Softy oder Thresh, ob Du dieses Rapid Storage überhaupt installen solltest.


----------



## gritstone (7. Februar 2013)

Ok, werd ich mal durchlaufen lassen! 

Was ist denn ne "gute" Temperatur für die GPU, wenn ich z.Bsp. ACIII o.ä. in max. Qualität laufen lasse? Würde gern mein GraKa-Lüfterprofil ein bisschen bearbeiten, weil die ab 50% Fan-Speed doch recht laut ist...

Kann man den Luftstrom im Gehäuse noch optimieren? Die GraKa bläst ja die warme Luft an der Seite aus und somit ins Gehäuse. Macht es da Sinn noch einen Lüfter am Boden anzubringen, der diese warme Luft nach oben transportiert, wo sie dann ausgeblasen wird?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Februar 2013)

Also ein Lüfter im Boden bringt so gut wie gar nichts außer Staub 
Alles unter 85 Grad macht der Grafikkarte gar nix, da kannst du (denke ich mal) getrost dein Lüfterprofil etwas optimieren.


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich von Mindfactory nach Austausch meiner GraKa den Code für Crysis 3 bekommen habe, bin ich fleissig am zocken. Prinzipiell läuft alles problemlos in den höchsten Einstellungen. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass das Ganze auf dem Bildschirm etwas "krümelig" wirkt. Liegt das an meinem alten Bildschirm? Wenn ja, was sind denn für 27" Bildschirme zu empfehlen? Für Gaming sowie Office und CAD.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn im Moment?

Bei 27" würde ich entweder einen Monitor mit 120Hz oder mehr kaufen, z.b. ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder einen Schirm mit WQHD Auflösung, da brauchst Du aber (eine) sehr leistungsstarke Grafikkarte(n): Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Hab einen älteren 22" LG. Der kann auch nur 60 Hz.

Was heißt denn (eine) sehr leistungsstarke Grafikkarte(n). Schafft die Radeon HD 7950 das nicht?


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Ach so, gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte Bildschirme? Muss auch nicht unbeding 27" sein. Sollte sich nur preislich im Rahmen halten. 500 Euro sind Schmerzgrenze!


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

Für FullHD reicht die HD7950 schon gut aus.

Für höhere Auflösungen sollte es dann schon mind. eine GTX 690 oder nvidia Titan oder 2x HD7950 oder 2x HD7970 sein, wenn man Crysis 3 auf hohen Settings zocken will.


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

FullHD sollte passen...  Merkt man die Unterschiede zu noch höheren Auflösungen?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

Das Bild sieht bei WQHD Auflösung schon noch etwas graziler und besser aus, aber ich finde für 27" FullHD schon noch OK. Aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, manche schwören auf höhere Auflösungen, mir sind zum Zocken 120Hz wichtiger.


----------



## Hagen1988 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mich hier eben mal angemeldet, da ich eure Hilfe benötige. In Sachen Computerkomponenten und deren Zusammenspiel kenne ich mich persönlich nicht sehr gut aus. Da mein bisheriger " Computer " aber sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist, würde ich mir jetzt ganz gerne mal einen neuen zulegen. Ausgelegt sollte er eigentlich sein um die neusten Spiele problemlos zu bewältigen und gerne die Zukünftigen auch. Deshalb habe ich mir mal etwas bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt und hoffe ich könnt das Absegnen. Für konstruktive Kritik, würde ich mich natürlich freuen!

Vielen Dank!
Lg

. Prozessor " Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA 1155 "
. Mainboard " ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
. Arbeitsspeicher " 8GB - KIT Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHZ CL9
. Gehäuse " HKC Case 7063GD, ATX, 420 Watt
. Grafikkarte " Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660TI OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI
. Festplatte " Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
. Prozessorlüfter " Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet
. Controller " CnMemory USB 3.0 PCI-Express Karte
. Soundkarte " ASUS Xonar DX 7.1
. Netzwerkkarte " LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte
. Betriebssystem " Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Hagen, 

wäre schön, wenn du einen neuen Thread dazu starten könntest, da ich als Themenstarter nun sämtliche Nachrichten bekommen  würde, die deine Anfrage betreffen.

Danke!


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Softy, gibts denn zu dem von dir genannten Dell noch Alternativen? Es reizt mich ja schon, mir die Option auf noch höhere Auflösungen offen zu halten!


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

Alternativen gibt es, zum Beispiel diese beiden Modelle: Produktvergleich ASUS PB278Q, Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D
Einige Leute finden auch die 21:9 Monitore interessant:
Produktvergleich LG Flatron 29EA93-P, Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, LG Flatron 29EB93-P, NEC MultiSync EA294WMi schwarz


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Danke... in wie fern machen sich denn die Panel-Unterschiede bemerkbar IPS, PLS, ... Gibt es da für Gaming irgendetwas zu beachten?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2013)

Die genannten Bildschirme sind schon alle gut gamingtauglich  Allerdings sind für schnelle Spiele (Shooter) 120Hz-Monitore schon noch besser geeignet, weil es "flüssiger" wirk(auch wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60fps liefern kann, und die Reaktionszeit und der input-lag geringer sind.

Aber am besten, Du gehst mal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt oder so zum "probeschauen". Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

Hier noch ein netter Link zu IPS vs. TN :

Sieht man als Laie einen Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS-Panel? - Kaufberatung - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Danke für den Link!

Gibts denn für den ASUS VG278HE, 27" eine IPS-Alternative mit >120Hz?


----------



## soth (26. Februar 2013)

Ja: Overlord Tempest X270OC: 27-Zoll-LCD mit WQHD und 120 Hz


----------



## gritstone (26. Februar 2013)

Hmm, den scheint's ja bei uns noch nicht zu geben... Glossy Displays mag ich aber nicht wirklich. Hab öfters ungünstige Lichtverhältnisse mit Licht von schräg hinten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Februar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Hmm, den scheint's ja bei uns noch nicht zu geben... Glossy Displays mag ich aber nicht wirklich. Hab öfters ungünstige Lichtverhältnisse mit Licht von schräg hinten.


 
Ich dachte auch immer das es Probleme macht, hält sich aber in Grenzen. das Problem ist halt das es Glossy deutlich mehrere Monis gibt.


----------



## gritstone (27. Februar 2013)

Können denn die AMD GraKas die 120/144 Hz nutzen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Februar 2013)

gritstone schrieb:


> Können denn die AMD GraKas die 120/144 Hz nutzen?


 
sofern sie 120/144 fps schaffen, dann schon


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> sofern sie 120/144 fps schaffen, dann schon



Das ist Quatsch, das Bild wirkt auch flüssiger, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, das Bild wirkt auch flüssiger, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.


 
hab mich falsch ausgedrückt: bei 120/144fps ists optimal, drunter geht ja auch


----------



## gritstone (27. Februar 2013)

Ok... ich denke fast, dann wirds der werden. Kritiken sind durchweg positiv und FullHD wird wohl reichen... 

Was schafft denn die Radeon7950 an fps... Gibts irgendwo nen Benchmark für Crysis 3, wo man sehen kann, was bei welchen Einstellungen rauskommt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

Auf Ultra sind in FullHD noch nicht mal 60 FPS drin  Da musst du die Settings schon ordentlich regulieren.


----------



## gritstone (1. März 2013)

Bildschirm ist da und läuft gut!  27" sind schon 'ne andere Hausnummer! 

Ich arbeite ja mit zwei Bildschirmen. Gibt es ein Tool, mit welchem man einen Bildschirm abschalten kann, damit z.B. fürs zocken die volle GraKa-Power für den 27" Monitor zur Verfügung steht?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich während des Spiels bei Crysis 3 die Framerate anzeigen zu lassen, damit man bissl mit den Einstellungen spielen kann?


----------



## gritstone (1. März 2013)

Ok, Framerate hab ich gefunden... Afterburner.


----------



## gritstone (2. März 2013)

Ui ui ui, da muss ich ja die Einstellungen bei Crysis 3 schon ganz schön nach unten drehn. Auf Ultra wären es max 30 fps... das ist mir zu wenig. 

Bei AC3 hält es sich mit maximalen Details zwischen 40 und 60 fps. Das geht schon noch. Allerdings fehlt mir plötzlich die Auflösungseinstellung im Spiel. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum das so ist? Dadurch habe ich unten unten oben eben einen schwarzen Rand.


----------

